# UK Motorway Sevices; are they safe?



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

I'm travelling up to Scotland for the new year, and would like to stop off for a kip on the way, probably at the Tebay sevices on the M6.
Does aynone have any experience of doing this? I realise I will have to pay, but is it safe? I don't know if there will be many other M/homes or Caravans there at this time of the year.


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*safe*

Hi there, park with the truck drivers and you will be OK. apart from the noice its your best bet. terry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

On my way home to Edinburgh, we have in the past spent the night slightly further North a Southwaite services. Never had any problems and never been asked to pay. But that has been a case of late arrival and early leave. 

The problem you might have with Tebay is that it's a fairly small carpark with limited space. Finding a nice quite corner to tuck into may be difficult.

Hope you have a nice Hogmany in Scotland.

Stewart


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Northbound has a campsite but no idea what it's like - I'd be tempted to pull off somewhere else rather than the Motorway. It's gotta website so check it out yourself........... >>>>>Here<<<<<<<

_Dangler_

Ahh sorry!! That's Tebay but they ain't far apart!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The campsite is located at Teebay West it also has an hotel. There is an entrance from the motorway,northbound and also from the road but that is circuitious. Good place to stay, reasonable prices in the Restaurant and local produce on sale.


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Oops!

I thought this would be about the food. 

Personally I would spend 5mins to find a nice spot off the m/way. Going up that way there are some nice picnic spots in the forests round Moffat. Going up east coast, Carter Bar is handy.

---
Steven


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for the replies.
I had looked at the Tebay camp site, but it's closed at this time of the year.
I was also thinking of parking amongst the HGV's, I guess it will be a bit noisy, but with the comings and goings I think it might be safer.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Tebay Services campsite is shut Nov-Feb, but you may find they have signs saying you can't "camp" overnight on the services car park expressly not to take business away from them (when they are open....). Some of the carpark is also on a slope IIRC.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Because of our shop, when we go to any of the shows we normally leave thursday night at about 23.00 drive for 2 hours or so, and park up in a motorway s/station.

We have done this for 2 years now, never had any trouble or heard of any , only ever paid once as well. We either park with the lorries or where the coaches go, its usually less noisy.

And its full english in the morning :lol: loverly

Olley


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Unlike the majority of MSAs on motorways, Teebay is privately owned and independent of the rest, Welcome break etc.
I would try for an overnight stay, maybe ask as the site is closed can you stay overnight and ask to have a look at the breakfast menu whilst you are waiting for an answer!!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

UK M way services are no safer or unsafe than any other in Europe

Allways take care and assume that non of them are safe 

Sleep amongst the trucks 

There are two sites on the way North close to the M6 /M74

Tebay has a site it is signed as you drive in 

Gretna as the A74 changes to M74 (think it is seasonal) Leave A74 at the first Gretna turn off. Then go left twds Gretna 
just over the small (40 year old temporary) metal bridge the site is on the right next to the "First & Last House"


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Going up Shap take the first exit after Kendal, this takes you onto the old A6. Head towards Kendal, and not too far along there on the left there is a big area of hard standing which is a lovely quiet place to stop.
There is also a big lay-by on the A66 heading east from the M6, go over a couple of roundabouts and it is on your left, there is a burger van there during the day.
John


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

When parking beside the HGVs try to keep away from the refrigerated wagons, they run the fridge units all night and can be quite noisy. 
Also remember your not suposed to have a naked flame when parked in a service area.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

If you are travelling on the Friday Nights 

Leave M^ at Junct 40 Penrith take A66 West towards Workington - Whitehaven
At first Roundabout go right round and return towards M6

Just before the M6 roundabout there is an entrance into the Cattle Market

There are several vans - market traders - sleeping overnight ready for an early start on the Saturday

A burger van opens about 06:00 hr with tea burger, bacon sarnies, etc

Toilets open about 07:00 with loadsa hot water to wash & shave
Other traders start to turn up shortly after 06:00 so if you are on someones pitch you would be asked to move

OPEN ALL YEAR Friday nights


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

If you take a slight detour at Lancaster and head for Morecambe, the Glen Caravan Park is open til the end of the year, (Westgate, Morecambe, 01524 423896) Good little site for stopovers and only £6.50 this time of year. Guide books will tell you it's closed but I stayed there for three nights this week.

If arriving late just park up and pay in morning. Has electric hookup. If you use one of the first two pitches on the right as you enter there is also a handy water supply.

I did use the Lancaster services (Forton?) in the summer and felt perfectly happy on the car park, but it is dearer than the Morecabe camp site.

There is also an excellent chip shop just up the road opposite the Citroen garage.

Peter and Irene


----------

